# need trainer



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Where in New York exactly? Upstate is Westchester County to some people, and Albany or above is upstate to others.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

First, no need to yell. Second, pretty much anyone who's not a moron knows that NY is much more than just NYC. Third, let me Google that for you since it's apparently a difficult thing for a lot of people to do on their own.....

Billy Smith Horsemanship - Horseman, horse training, horse clinics, horse lessons, horse whisperer

Northview Quarter Horses | NY State breeding and training facility

Horse Trainers, Riding Instructors,New York and Vermont

Sunside Equestrian Center Upstate NY Full Service Boarding-Lessons-Training

New York Horse Training Stables Directory - O Horse!


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

Kinda nasty their speed racer..... =/ And where are you located exactly Betty?


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

I've found that theres always some nasty posts on here, but impling that someone is a moron is compleatly rude and hurtful. This is not the first, nor the only person out there on this site the are rude, and just plain nasty when it comes to offering advice...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not the one implying that anyone's a moron, unlike the OP who seems to think if she doesn't *tell* people they won't know that NY is a whole lot more than just NYC. 

Please learn to read for comprehension before you get your knickers in a twist and start telling people how rude and nasty they are. :?


----------



## AbyArdan (Dec 9, 2013)

[What seems to be the problem. I love training and teaching people to train. One must always remember every horse ride is a training lesson . They learn everyday for the rest of their lives just as humans do, apply everything to ourselves and our horses are being trained


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

AbyArdan said:


> [What seems to be the problem. I love training and teaching people to train. One must always remember every horse ride is a training lesson . They learn everyday for the rest of their lives just as humans do, apply everything to ourselves and our horses are being trained


And are you in NY? If so, why not say so?

OP-Where EXACTLY, are you? And what sort of "training" are you looking for? I am also in NY (no not the city) and it is a big state!I know you said "upper……", but still! No, there are not the numbers (especially if you are looking for western) that there are in TX, but we do have trainers here in the north.

I have friends "up there" who have trainers…I have never heard that there is that huge of a vacuum. Perhaps if you would be a bit more specific we would be better able to help you. I also know several trainers in central NY.

Or, you can try this:
New York horses for sale, horse jobs, free classified equine ads

There is actually quite a long list of trainers.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, there are people (on a computer) that have never "Googled". I don't know how to & my new Chromebook is set to Google, I circumvent it & go to Yahoo as that is what I know. I don't ask for a lot from my computer & hope I never have to get a "smart" phone. I can manage to answer a cell phone, & call DH if necessary, but that is about it.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Cacowgirl said:


> Yes, there are people (on a computer) that have never "Googled". I don't know how to & my new Chromebook is set to Google, I circumvent it & go to Yahoo as that is what I know. I don't ask for a lot from my computer & hope I never have to get a "smart" phone. I can manage to answer a cell phone, & call DH if necessary, but that is about it.


Google and Yahoo and both search engines and are much the same but different. There are other search engines out there, and most people have a preference as to which one to use. To say "google something" has come to mean look up something on the Internet, but it does not always mean use Google. 

That said, I'll demonstrate how to "Google" 

Let me google that for you


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^In regards to why OP didn't just google it herself, I'm hoping that she was looking for feedback from people who had used trainers (though, more specifics would be nice) in the area xD


----------

